# Dwarf Orange Crayfish 15.00 each



## Kaiser.800 (Feb 3, 2010)

Just to let invert fans know that Menagerie is selling CPOs for $15.00 each-they look great.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Kaiser.800 said:


> Just to let invert fans know that Menagerie is selling CPOs for $15.00 each-they look great.


thank's for the post. It's not advertised but they are actually $10 each or 4 for $35 at the moment.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Damn, I wanna get a ODC but im all the way in markham =-(
Anychance anyone going down there in markham?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Franks' Aquarium @ 7th and Kennedy has them for 19.50 for 2 last I checked, give him a call to see if there's any left.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*How does it look*



Hurry up, guys!
These creature are stunning. I got my initial livestock from *Menagerie*, they are great!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

My Dwarf Mexican Orange Crayfish are breeding well. I have had no trouble with canibalism which is the problem whith most crayfish species. Lots of food plants and hiding places is the answer. I have had at present two hatches that I know of and the largest fry are now about a half inch long.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 7 babies that are about 1/2 inch long right now and all are living in a 2.5 gallon tank! Its filled with moss and cholla wood and they all seem to be very happily growing up in there. Will move them to a bigger tank soon.

I also have 4 adults in a long tank and they are not fighting at all....


----------

